# Tlr



## Psychron (Sep 26, 2017)

I've got some team Losi vehicles I have to make some review and action videos of. As soon as I have some time I'll be putting those together.

Speciifcally I'm talking about the Mini 8ight and the Mini 8ight DB.

Both great, but strengths and weaknesses abound.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards! :cheers2:


----------

